# Massivespeedsystem.com



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw a power package on this website for our GTO's for about $1500. Its pretty much a JBA package which includes JBA shorty headers, JBA midpipes, JBA Catback exhaust, JBA 8mm plug wires and a K&N intake system. This seems like a pretty sweet deal to me as i can knock out a lot of my upgrades in one package at a fairly reasonable price. I believe it comes with the catless system which I'm sure would trigger the annoying "check engine" light so a programmer should also be purchased for other tuning and such. Especially the top end speed and the 1st to 4th shift would also be taken care of  Has anyone ordered this and if so, is it worth it?


----------

